# Concealed carry permit



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Does anyone know how much the cost is said and done to obtain your C and C permit for ND and the other states that it applys for?


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

Gooseman678,

Here is a link to a site that has most of the info you are looking for. I can't guarantee its 100% accurate since I don't live in ND and know your laws but it should help.

http://apps.carryconcealed.net/legal/no ... e-laws.php


----------



## ndfarmer08 (Jan 10, 2009)

$25, plus the cost of the photos at walmart.

all the info is here:
http://www.ag.nd.gov/bci/cw/cw.htm


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Goose, If you do it, take the Utah test also. Its accepted by the most states in the country. In GF, I'd try Cabellas or Scheels, down in Fargo, I went to Sportsmans and after a 3 hr course with fingerprints and photos, I took both tests. I think it was around $100 for both. In ND you have to bring it to the courthouse for the sheriff to review and than he sends it to the chief of police to ok. They then mail it to you and you sent them in to Bismarck. The Utah one you just send in the mail. It takes awhile to get them back, mine took about 3 months as they are getting backed up.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

ndfarmer08 said:


> $25, plus the cost of the photos at walmart.
> 
> all the info is here:
> http://www.ag.nd.gov/bci/cw/cw.htm


Actually it's a bit more in total cost.

ND state permit fee is $25
plus whatever your photo's cost.

Then, the certified instructor that administers the test will charge usually $25.

Then you will need 2 copies of your fingerprints. Jamestown PD charges $2 a copy.

There can also be a fee for the background check depending on who does your test.

We generally tell people that it will cost a total of about $75 for everything. Could be a bit more, or a bit less depending on who does it.

Here at the PD I usually include the fingerprints with the test fee.

huntin1


----------



## ndfarmer08 (Jan 10, 2009)

i guess i just got lucky, test, fingerprints, etc. was free.

I even asked, he said "just write the check for the NDAG"


----------



## mrofna (Jan 26, 2009)

mine was only $10.00 at my local pd office
did a back groun check and 7 days later i had my permit..
thats in new hampshire.


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

I called and talked to the lady in Utah. She said the test that is offered at cabelas is the minnestoa/utah along with reciprocity for the other 29states(or whatever) she said it was around $60. She also told me since im taking the Utah one shooting at the range isnt a requirement. But for taking just the minnesota one it is required? Anyone know anything about this.


----------



## Brundage (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a Utah permit and I had to shoot 50 shots at a target to get it. It was way too easy as it was 50 shots at something like 15 paces. It's been a little while and I'm looking at renewing my permit so things might have changed since then. If they offer it at cabelas I'd call them and double check if it is or isn't requiered to put in some range time. I was actually shocked with how easy it is to get a permit so it wouldn't surprise me if you don't have to shoot at a range to get it.

Best of luck


----------

